
India wants everyone who shares location data to get a license - raisedadead
http://thenextweb.com/in/2016/05/09/indias-plan-regulate-mapping-data-will-hurt-every-app-uses-location-data/
======
raisedadead
Particularly this part is ridiculous:

"As per the current draft, every end user of these apps who does things like
shares their location with a friend, posts a status update, or uploads a photo
with meta-data, is effectively creating mapping information and will have to
get one too."

I mean you got to be kidding me! $150,000 fine, if I tweet where I am having a
lunch, yeah this should improve the economy.

